# Can we catch NSS-6 in North America?



## dish_crazie (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi,
Is it possible to catch the NSS-6 satellite channels in North America.?

Thanks

Here are the details of it:

OUR SATELLITE LINK

dishtv uses NSS-6 to broadcast its programmes. NSS-6 was launched on 17th December, 2002 by European-based satellite provider, NewSkies (one of the only four fixed satellite communications companies with truly global satellite coverage)

dishtv - India's first KU-band DTH entertainment service, hopped on to NSS-6 from an INSAT satellite in July 2004. The change in the satellite was to increase the channel offering as NSS 6 offered more transponder capacity.

» Salient Features of NSS-6

» Versatile Ku-band and Ka-beams can be easily cross-strapped or interconnected, offering enhanced connectivity throughout Asia with complete access to Europe and the United States through New Skies’ global network.
» Higher transmission power enables customers to use smaller antennas (75-90cm) or obtain higher throughput with existing antennas.
» NSS 6 is also equipped with extra on-board redundancy for critical units, minimizing risk of single-point failure throughout the projected 14-year operational life of the satellite.
» Ideally suited for DTH and emerging broadband applications.

» Transponder & Capacity

Satellite TV and radio channels are transmitted back to earth via a transponder on a satellite. NSS-6 dishtv’s service satellite has more than 60 high-power 36 MHz -equivalent Ku-band transponders that are tailored towards direct-to-home (DTH) and multimedia services.Additionally, up to 15 highly linearized transponders can be assigned to each of the six beams to respond to changing market demand. Each Ku-band beam is formed by an independent high-gain antenna system, offering 51-53 dBW in key markets.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

dish_crazie said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible to catch the NSS-6 satellite channels in North America.?


:welcome_s
No. NSS 6 is at 95 degrees EAST. You'd have to point your dish straight down, and then the earth gets in the way.


----------



## dish_crazie (Dec 22, 2007)

that sucks..y do they do stuff like that..


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

dish_crazie said:


> that sucks..y do they do stuff like that..


So that the people in India can get the service. I mean India is all the way on the other side of the Earth. People in India can't get anything from any of our satellites that serve North America.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dig a hole and point the dish into the hole. Of course, the hole would have to be rather deep.


----------

